# Just Want to finalize my build and get some suggestions



## ThePoorMan (Nov 25, 2012)

ThePoorMan has decided to build a system, but as you can tell by his username, I don't have very much money to spend. :crying:
Anyways, i will be mostly be using this system for amateur recording/vocal feedback, and for music. 
So far i have this: 
Speakers: Sony SS-B3000 (Pair)
Receiver: Sherwood RX-4109
Mixer: Behringer Xenyx 802
Along with a Shure PG58 mike and some wiring. Can i get any tips? (Or tips to cut down on the price? This is already going a bit over budget.)
Edit: This is going to be a 2.0 system until i can scrape some more cash together. This is just something to get started.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

ThePoorMan said:


> So far i have this:
> Speakers: Sony SS-B3000 (Pair)
> Receiver: Sherwood RX-4109
> Mixer: Behringer Xenyx 802
> Along with a Shure PG58 mike and some wiring. Can i get any tips? (Or tips to cut down on the price? This is already going a bit over budget.)


Meaning you have already purchased these items, or this is a list of what you _plan_ to purchase? It might help if you could provide a ballpark of your overall budget and what you want to acquire within that budget. For example - I have $300 and need speakers, receiver, mixer, and mic. Searching for used equipment is also a good way to save money (regardless of your budget size).


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

What is going to be the uses for your system and, as Peter mentioned, what is your budget? Also what size/type of room is the system going to be used in?


----------



## ThePoorMan (Nov 25, 2012)

Sorry for now providing more info. 
> I have $300 and need speakers, receiver, mixer, and mic.
That's pretty much it. I plan to use it mainly for vocal feedback (Sing to myself so i can hear it. Is there a better way to go about doing this?) and music. Perhaps if i swap the receiver out for a amp? I really have no need for one as everything will be going through the mixer. And I wont be blasting anything. This is a list of what I plan to buy.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

ThePoorMan said:


> Perhaps if i swap the receiver out for a amp? I really have no need for one as everything will be going through the mixer. And I wont be blasting anything. This is a list of what I plan to buy.


You should be able to find a mixer and amp compatible with each other without much trouble. What is your music source? Most likely your mixer could accommodate it as well, with the proper cables to connect the two. You could then look into a pro audio amp - something like Crown, QSC, Samson, Behringer, etc. These would give you more power than most stereo receivers. OR...

Another option would be to look for some powered speakers. You would then connect your mixer directly to the speakers and eliminate the need (and expense) for a separate amp or receiver. OR...

Have you considered getting a mixer with headphone output and using that instead of speakers? It is pretty typical for musicians to use in-ear monitors on stage during performances. This way you could focus on getting a good mixer with the features you want (vocal effects, etc.) and save up for an amp and speakers later on. You can get great sounding headphones for $100-$150. Just a thought.

Within your budget, I would still suggest looking at used or refurbished gear from a reliable source if possible. You will get more bang for your buck that way.


----------



## ThePoorMan (Nov 25, 2012)

Some powered speakers would actually be a good idea. Since that gets rid of the cost of the amp, what is a good set I can pick up for ~$100-150? I already have headphones, but the whole purpose of this setup is to use a pair of speakers. This is currently what i have in my cart: http://i.imgur.com/psFfJ.png along with a ¼ to RCA cable.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Powered speakers are more commonly used for studio/stage applications and I am honestly not as familiar with those. Look into some of the companies that make pro amps and mixers. Mackie, Behringer, Samson, Yamaha come to mind. Also check out some of the sites that sell pro gear like Sam Ash, Musician's Friend, etc. Hopefully some HTS members with more experience in that area can add some suggestions.


----------



## ThePoorMan (Nov 25, 2012)

Hmm, I am looking it up and it would appear that a single speaker will run me more than the bookshelf set + amp! Not really the budget cut I was going for.


----------

